# Elephant and mods...



## JGTR (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi, Im with Elephant at the moment, how are they with engine mods as my car is standard at the moment and will be having a few mods done to it  
Jay


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

I think 4 or 5 declared mods are their limit. They do not entertain boost controllers at all and are very funny about dump valves!

Bear in mind while they cover the mod, if you crash and it needs repairing they will only authorise OEM stock parts!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

SkyJawa said:


> Bear in mind while they cover the mod, if you crash and it needs repairing they will only authorise OEM stock parts!


Just want to stress this point again..

Elephant/Bell Direct/Admiral (same companies) have a "standard parts replacement" policy, which means whilst not telling them of modifications will void your insurance - they will not replace non-OEM parts in the event of a claim anyway. Kinda makes you wonder what's the point of paying the inevitable additional premium for mods really doesn't it!


----------

